# 2010 Outback 260Fl



## yellowallison (Sep 23, 2009)

2010 Keystone Outback 260FL Travel Trailer....that has been stored under enclosed Awning plugged into 110V since new...been used approx 10 times and might have 3000 miles on it.Pressure washed after every trip. NonSmoker and No Pets. Only selling to buy a Toy hauler. One great camper thats never been back to dealer for anything. No leaks or damage of anykind...9.0/10. Double left side slides that provides a huge spacious rear bedroom, bathroom and front living/dining area. I added the Reese 'dual cam' sway control setup, Max Air vent covers. Comes with 1) 19" TV above the cabinet in dining room. Title in hand. Located in Jacksonville Florida

Asking $19,495

CALL SCOTT @ 904-219-1536 for any questions..Thanks


----------



## yellowallison (Sep 23, 2009)

Lowered price to 19,495...ready to sell so we can get our new camper...give me call!!!

More info and pictures...

http://www.rvtraderonline.com/listing/2010-KEYSTONE-OutBack-260FL-98765170


----------

